# Lemon bay / Stump pass



## Mike_Reneau (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys I live over in Jax I'm going on vacation 6th thru 13th on manasota key by Englewood. I want to fishlemon bay and Stump pass in my Mitchell 14. tips, warnings etc. greatly appreciated. Also are there any Ramps close to this area. thanks


----------

